# Orange ..... Slightly disappointed.



## gelfy666 (28 Oct 2017)

I've been looking for a new everyday/ commuter bike, anyway tried a few and settled on the Orange RX9 Pro.... Was quite a hefty purchase but one of the deciding factors was that I thought they were built in this country.
It's a great bike and love it , but when it was on the stand being cleaned I discovered a Made In Taiwan sticker on the bottom.

I sent Orange an email asking the question, and was surprised to find that their gravel bikes and hardtails aren't made by them. 

Perhaps I'm being abit silly about it as it is a great bike but I am slightly disappointed.


----------



## Slick (28 Oct 2017)

I wouldn't let details like that spoil my enjoyment of a new machine.


----------



## Slick (28 Oct 2017)

Look cool as, by the way.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Oct 2017)

I think all but their top models have been made abroad for some 20 years now. I'm surprised that the RX9pro isn't made in the UK though. Shame really.

Lovely looking bike. I've been drooling over the RX9 for a couple of years now, but the reviews don't seem to be too great.

Apart from the fact it's not built in the UK, what does it ride like?


----------



## gelfy666 (28 Oct 2017)

Slick said:


> I wouldn't let details like that spoil my enjoyment of a new machine.


As I said it's a great bike.... Think they need to be a bit more transparent on their website though.


----------



## toffee (28 Oct 2017)

Yes from their website they make out that they are built in Halifax.


----------



## gelfy666 (28 Oct 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> I think all but their top models have been made abroad for some 20 years now. I'm surprised that the RX9pro isn't though. Shame really.
> 
> Lovely looking bike. I've been drooling over the RX9 for a couple of years now, but the reviews don't seem to be too great.
> 
> Apart from the fact it's not built in the UK, what does it ride like?


Rides well, really comfortable for me, think the 40mm tyres help that.
It's ideal for the road and cycle paths I use for work


----------



## alecstilleyedye (28 Oct 2017)

toffee said:


> Yes from their website they make out that they are built in Halifax.


does it say built? most frames are made in the far east now...


----------



## gelfy666 (28 Oct 2017)

On the RX9 overview on the website, which I've now read says " lightweight frame designed in Britain"


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Oct 2017)

My ‘American’ Surly is made in Taiwan. I’d sooner have an Asian association than the USA.


----------



## Slick (28 Oct 2017)

gelfy666 said:


> As I said it's a great bike.... Think they need to be a bit more transparent on their website though.


Yeah, probably, there seems to be more and more suppliers trying to mislead their customers with all sorts of tricks. I still wouldn't let it stop ne enjoying my new bike though, especially one that looks cool and rides great.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Oct 2017)

gelfy666 said:


> On the RX9 overview on the website, which I've now read says " lightweight frame *designed* in Britain"


That's the clue. "Designed" does not mean built.

There are plenty of frames still built in this country if you are prepared to pay for them.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (28 Oct 2017)

These days it doesn't bother me where things are made.
But then I used to work for the company that for a few years made all the double glazed windows for Everest.


----------



## screenman (28 Oct 2017)

Judging by a lot of British tradesmen I know then I would be grateful it was not made here.


----------



## gelfy666 (28 Oct 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> That's the clue. "Designed" does not mean built.
> 
> There are plenty of frames still built in this country if you are prepared to pay for them.


Yes but in their home page it says something like " built in Britain with pride since 1988"

Anyway it's a great bike.... I was just surprised that's all.


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2017)

My American Felt was made in some place called U.S.A. lying sods.


----------



## Globalti (28 Oct 2017)

The frame was welded together in Taiwan but the bike may have been BUILT in Britain. What's wrong with that? 

BTW somebody has sneaked in and flipped your stem up to a silly angle while you weren't looking. Take it off and flip it horizontal like it should be with drop bars.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Oct 2017)

My Crush and G2 both had the same sticker on their bottom bracket.

As said built not made


----------



## pawl (28 Oct 2017)

My old Sid Mottram frame was I believe a Mercian frame with Mottram decals Don’t think Columbus had discovered Taiwan back then.Then again perhaps old Chris didn’t discover Taiwan.

Ops I’m rambling again


----------



## gelfy666 (28 Oct 2017)

Globalti said:


> The frame was welded together in Taiwan but the bike may have been BUILT in Britain. What's wrong with that?
> 
> BTW somebody has sneaked in and flipped your stem up to a silly angle while you weren't looking. Take it off and flip it horizontal like it should be with drop bars.


When my back pain has eased.


----------



## Slick (28 Oct 2017)

screenman said:


> Judging by a lot of British tradesmen I know then I would be grateful it was not made here.


They obviously weren't tradesmen then.


----------



## screenman (28 Oct 2017)

Slick said:


> They obviously weren't tradesmen then.



Time served but poor quality. Does being a trades person mean you are top quality?


----------



## Slick (28 Oct 2017)

screenman said:


> Time served but poor quality. Does being a trades person mean you are top quality?


Yes.


----------



## screenman (28 Oct 2017)

gelfy666 said:


> When my back pain has eased.




Off topic I know but I get more pain the more upright I go.


----------



## screenman (28 Oct 2017)

Slick said:


> Yes.



So a time served plumber with say 10+ years experience, what would they be?I

I am not messing with you just educating myself.


----------



## Globalti (28 Oct 2017)

I'm increasingly convinced that back pain is caused by bad bike fit not by low handlebars. I would advise anybody buying a new bike to have a professional bike fit, which should cost around £50 and is usually deducted from the price if you then buy a bike.


----------



## Slick (28 Oct 2017)

screenman said:


> So a time served plumber with say 10+ years experience, what would they be?I
> 
> I am not messing with you just educating myself.


Depends very much on what he has done for those 10 years. One thing I've learned in the industry is, just because someone has been doing something for years, does not mean they have been doing it right.


----------



## screenman (28 Oct 2017)

Slick said:


> Depends very much on what he has done for those 10 years. One thing I've learned in the industry is, just because someone has been doing something for years, does not mean they have been doing it right.



Unfortunately they may still be a trades person, just not a good one.


----------



## Randy Butternubs (28 Oct 2017)

Globalti said:


> BTW somebody has sneaked in and flipped your stem up to a silly angle while you weren't looking. Take it off and flip it horizontal like it should be with drop bars.



No. It should match the angle of the top tube - maximum aesthetics


----------



## MacB (28 Oct 2017)

Globalti said:


> I'm increasingly convinced that back pain is caused by bad bike fit not by low handlebars. I would advise anybody buying a new bike to have a professional bike fit, which should cost around £50 and is usually deducted from the price if you then buy a bike.



Why would they pay £50 when you seem to be able to do it online for free?


----------



## gelfy666 (28 Oct 2017)

screenman said:


> Off topic I know but I get more pain the more upright I go.


I carry an old motor bike injury, 2 broken legs and I damaged my back also, it comes and goes. But unfortunately I'm now stuck with legs that aren't straight anymore.


----------



## screenman (28 Oct 2017)

gelfy666 said:


> I carry an old motor bike injury, 2 broken legs and I damaged my back also, it comes and goes. But unfortunately I'm now stuck with legs that aren't straight anymore.



You are not alone with that package, throw in some knee arthritis. Also a daily trapped spinal nerve. Thousands spent on private treatment over the years and the best investment was £185 with Adrian Timmis.


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2017)

Don't get too excited by bike fit. I've an elbow stitched together with titanium and a fit caused me problems. The issue with a fit is there are multiple standards, which all disagree with each other to a greater or lesser extent, so which is right?


----------



## screenman (28 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> Don't get too excited by bike fit. I've an elbow stitched together with titanium and a fit caused me problems. The issue with a fit is there are multiple standards, which all disagree with each other to a greater or lesser extent, so which is right?



The one that works.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2017)

gelfy666 said:


> I've been looking for a new everyday/ commuter bike, anyway tried a few and settled on the Orange RX9 Pro.... Was quite a hefty purchase but one of the deciding factors was that I thought they were built in this country.
> It's a great bike and love it , but when it was on the stand being cleaned I discovered a Made In Taiwan sticker on the bottom.
> 
> I sent Orange an email asking the question, and was surprised to find that their gravel bikes and hardtails aren't made by them.
> ...


Now assembled in Elland. They stopped making their own frames whilst in Halifax, before they moved.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2017)

toffee said:


> Yes from their website they make out that they are built in Halifax.


No longer in Halfax, and haven't been for around the last ten years. Even their office isn't in Halifax.


----------



## Buck (28 Oct 2017)

I thought they were in Holywell Green not Elland?


----------



## Buck (28 Oct 2017)

Just googled their website. Contact is


Orange Mountain Bikes Limited
Unit 3, Brookwoods Ind Est,
Burrwood Way,
Holywell Green,
Halifax,
West Yorkshire
HX4 9BH,
England


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2017)

Buck said:


> I thought they were in Holywell Green not Elland?


Factory is just outside Elland, as you head for the M62.

Used to be in the engineering area of Halifax.


----------



## postman (28 Oct 2017)

Just tell yourself it's only the sticker that was made in Taiwan,and the bike looks lovely by the way.


----------



## Johnno260 (28 Oct 2017)

Most frames are made in Taiwan now.


----------



## Threevok (28 Oct 2017)

I've owned several GT frames over the years - none of them made in the USA. the last one is Indonesia

I think my SS is UK designed, made in Taiwan, using steel from Japan


----------



## StuAff (28 Oct 2017)

Where it was built is much less than important than it having been built well. It only irks me with premium brands that choose to keep quiet about where the frames are built. My current fleet includes one built in Italy, one built in Taiwan, and two in the US. All excellent quality.


----------



## Cronorider (29 Oct 2017)

Back in the day when something was labeled 'Made in Japan' it was considered to be inferior. Now if you can get a hold of something that was made in Japan from that era, it is considered to be a greta score.


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Oct 2017)

Globalti said:


> I'm increasingly convinced that back pain is caused by bad bike fit not by low handlebars. I would advise anybody buying a new bike to have a professional bike fit, which should cost around £50 and is usually deducted from the price if you then buy a bike.


IME, back pain is caused by stress, either personal or professional... but maybe that's just me.

I think my old Orange P7 was actually built in Yorkshire though


----------



## gelfy666 (29 Oct 2017)

It's not so much about where it's built, more about websites and where assume things are made.etc.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2017)

Buck said:


> Just googled their website. Contact is
> 
> 
> Orange Mountain Bikes Limited
> ...


Partly where I got the "Engineering Section of Halifax" from. Their factory used to be off Gibbet Street, above Queens Road


----------



## wheresthetorch (29 Oct 2017)

I believe my beautiful "italian" Bianchi's frame was made somewhere in the Far East. Doesn't keep me up at night.


----------

